# Old school ALPINE DAT head units



## Beastle (May 24, 2012)

So, I have a question - not that I'm trying to sell - more gauging interest / worth....
I have two Alpine Digital Audio Tape head units laying around, not sure of the model # but I'm sure there was only one model of DAT produced. 
One is NIB and the other is barely used, I was wondering if there is any value to these on here, any CONSTRUCTIVE input would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Just checked model # 5700


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, 2? Impressive. Those things were very pricey back in the day and since DAT wasn't ever a big player in the car audio market, pretty much nobody bought them. I'd have to think they would be worth $200 to a collector.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

It's sometimes difficult to gauge value of old school items, especially if they are so rare they don't show up on eBay every few months. A DAT player is not going to be useful to anyone building an OS system unless they are ultra-dedicated and make DAT's using a home recorder or something. That said, they are a part of history and I think you should show us some pics of your 5700's...


----------

